# Max. Wassertemperatur



## Cey (29. April 2011)

Huhu!

Mal ne kleine Frage: Bis zu welcher Wassertemperatur muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen?

Hab (in Kürze) nen i7-870 und zwei GTX 480 wassergekühlt, also die 2. kommt demnächst. Die GTX 480 ist nun ja, der größte Stromfresser aller Zeiten, ich denke so mind. 200-230W idle werden es dann schon werden. Ich hab nen 120 3,5cm, nen 280er 3,0cm und nen 140er 6cm Radiator und würde gerne im Idle die Lüfter relativ low, so bei 40% betreiben. Atm mit einer GTX 480 pendelt das System sich so auf 40° C Wassertemp ein bei ca 180W Stromverbrauch. Dank guten Kühlern ist die GPU 50° warm und die CPU so 40-45°C, ist also von den Chips her gar kein Problem.

Da ich die Lüfter nicht schneller betreiben will als nötig würd ich gern mal euer Wissen befragen, ob auch 50° C oder gar 55° C Wassertemperatur für das System kein Problem sind. Ich mein, GPU und CPU sind dann ja immer noch nur 55-60° C warm inklusive der Komponenten wie VRAM und GPU-Spannungswandlern. Die Laing Pumpe ist laut Datenblatt für eine _Systemtemperatur_ (ist das gleich Wassertemperatur?) von bis zu 60° C ausgelegt. Also prinzipiell scheint mir nichts groß dagegenzusprechen, da heißes Wasser drin laufen zu lassen.

Oder habt ihr Einwände?

Danke und viele Grüße!
Cey


----------



## Malkolm (29. April 2011)

Das Wasser im System sollte eigentlich nicht heißer werden als ~50°C. Du hast ja noch ein Delta-T zwischen Wasser und Hardwarekomponenten, welcher idR auch irgendwo grob bei 20-30K liegt. Im schlimmsten Fall hast du bei einer Wassertemperatur von 50°C also eine CPU-Temp von 80°C -> nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## Uter (29. April 2011)

Benutzt du Tüllen? 

Ich hab auch mal die Lüfter ausgeschlaltet und hatte dann passiv über 50°C Wassertemp (unter Last), dauerhaft würde ich das aber nicht nutzen.


----------



## steinschock (29. April 2011)

Die Temps sind zu hoch als max. sehe ich um 40°C Wasser, im Sommer und mit OC @ Last.

Sollte mit den Radis auch möglich sein.
Ich geh mal davon aus das die Radis nur Warme Luft aus dem Case bekommen.

Hier mal i7 920@ 4,5GHz @ Prime 
Und 3D06 @ 4,6GHz 1,5V Vcore , GTX 280 OC + VTune @1,225V
Radis 360 + 2x 120 Temps / Rot = Pumpensensor Schwarz = Radiausgang
Rot ist mit Termometer im AGB gleich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SaKuL (29. April 2011)

Definitiv zu hohe Temps.
Genauso wie steinschock vermut ich, dass die Radis keine Frischluft bekommen


----------



## Cey (30. April 2011)

Naja, Luft sollten die Radiatoren prinzipiell schon bekommen, habe 2 einsaugende Lüfter vorne installiert, von denen nur einer in den Radiator bläst, der andere rein zur Frischluftversorgung. Bei Lüftern mit 600 rpm wird halt nicht so viel Luft befördert.

Aber wiegesagt, mir ist die Wassertemperatur total egal, solange sie meinen Komponenten nicht schadet. Das mit 50° C Maximum wegen Delta-T 20-30° C klingt ganz vernünftig.

Verwende Tüllen mit Schelle und Schraubanschlüsse 

So ein Tool, mit dem man für Gehäuselüfter eine Lüfterkurve einstellen kann so wie bei MSI Afterburner für Grafikkarten, gibts sowas?

Danke für eure Ideen!


----------



## watercooled (30. April 2011)

Ich würde sagen 40°C ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt. Auf Dauer nicht darüber!


----------



## Uter (30. April 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> Verwende Tüllen mit Schelle und Schraubanschlüsse


 Gut, bei denen Temperaturen wird der Schlauch schon etwas weicher, deshalb hab ich meine PS-Tüllen auch gesichert.


----------



## Malkolm (30. April 2011)

Ein Tool alleine zum Regeln der Lüfter reicht nicht aus, du brauchst vorallem Hardware zum regeln der Geschwindigkeit (eine Lüftersteuerung). DIe Lüfter an sich haben nichts eingebaut um sie direkt in irgendeiner Weise anzusprechen.


----------



## DAEF13 (30. April 2011)

Wenn man mal bedenkt, dass einige Pumpen sogar nur bis 35°C zugelassen sind (z.B. Eheim Compact), werden 50°C wohl viel zu viel sein.
Ich hab mir als Limit ~35°C gesetzt, bis die Lüfter voll einsetzen.

Um nocheinmal kurz auf die Eheim Compact zurückzukommen:
Als ich noch über die CPU Temperatur regeln lassen hab (max. 60°C) ließ SpeedFan soweit runterregeln, dass im Idle eine CPU Temp von 55°C anlag.
Das Wasser war deutlich über Körpertemperatur - das könnte erklären, warum die Pumpe nach einem halben Jahr unerträglich laut wurde


----------



## Uter (30. April 2011)

@ Malkolm:
Manche Enermax Lüfter haben einen Tempsensor, den kann man an die Vorkammern des Radis kleben.

@ DAEF:
35°C? Das hab ich schon fast im idle bzw. da ist ja die Lufttemp. im Sommer höher...


----------



## Malkolm (30. April 2011)

Ein Sensor regelt aber noch nichts


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2011)

Die Temperatursensoren der Enermax regeln die Drehzahl (in meinem Fall/beim Enermax Everest zwischen 500 und 1000 rpm).


----------



## DAEF13 (1. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> @ DAEF:
> 35°C? Das hab ich schon fast im idle bzw. da ist ja die Lufttemp. im Sommer höher...


 
Hier an der schönen Nordsee wird es nicht so warm. Mein Zimmer kommt eigentlich nie über 28°C und aktuell (~22°C) erreiche ich die 30°C auch nur mit OC @ 4GHz CPU / 758Mhz+ GPU.


Zu dem Enermax Lüftern: Würdest du dich auf die Sensoren verlassen? Die kann man doch nicht einstellen, so dass z.B. ab 40°C die max. Drehzahl erreicht werden soll.


----------



## Uter (1. Mai 2011)

28°C hatte ich das Jahr schon. 
Südseite und eine der wärmsten Regionen Deutschlands...

Verlassen in so weit: Wenn das Wasser wärmer wird, dann drehen sie sich merklich schneller und kühlen somit auch deutlich besser. Ich hab sie aktuell per Lüftersteuerung so eingestellt, dass sie maximal 800 rpm drehen. Wobei ich mir die Wakü gekauft habe um immer (auch unter Volllast und im Hochsommer) akzeptable Temperaturen bei möglichst geringer Lautstärke zu erreichen und deshalb überlege ob ich den Sensor abschneide (dann drehen sie immer mit 500rpm und maximaler Leuchtkraft) oder den Sensor abschneide und die Enden verdrille (dann drehen sie mit 1000rpm und können einfach gesteuert werden, wobei dann auch die Helligkeit variiert).

PS: Die maximale Drehzahl erreichen die Everest bei 45°C, bei den Appolish (nicht Vegas) erreichen ihre maximale Drehzahl erst später, aber drehen allgemein schneller, da sie als Lüfter für CPU-Kühler gedacht sind.


----------



## IcyFireDeluxe (2. Mai 2011)

Ja also bei mir ist das Limit auch 35 Grad wegen der Pumpe. Die erreiche ich auch nie. Habe aber auch entsprechende komponenten verbaut wie z.B. den Mora 2. Wenn man viel viel wasser in den Kreislauf bekommt erreichtman natürlich auch eine Konstantere und etwas niedrigere Temperatur.
Bei mir jagen glaub ich 2,5 Liter durch den kompletten Kreislauf.


----------



## McClaine (2. Mai 2011)

Hab rund 1,7 Liter drin, 2x Triple Radis, 2 Laing und mir persönlich als T max 35°-40°C gesetzt, Sommer/ Winter. Alles darüber ist mMn Käse, da wie schon angesprochen die Komponenten dann in Temperaturen reinrutschen, die normalerweise Lukü Systeme haben. Und das es nicht gut für Pumpen bzw Material allgemein ist sollte einleuchten


----------



## Cey (3. Mai 2011)

Also ich finde es nicht einleuchtend, dass 50° C nicht gut für Schläuche und Pumpe sein soll, wenn die Pumpe für bis zu 60°C laut Datenblatt spezifiziert ist, und die Schläuche sind doch auch nur aus PVC, was garantiert mehr aushält.

Ultraleise Luftkühlung die 300W abführt will ich sehn 

PC-Komponenten vertragen nunmal andere Temperaturen als der Mensch ^^


----------



## VJoe2max (3. Mai 2011)

Cey schrieb:


> Also ich finde es nicht einleuchtend, dass 50° C nicht gut für Schläuche und Pumpe sein soll, wenn die Pumpe für bis zu 60°C laut Datenblatt spezifiziert ist, und die Schläuche sind doch auch nur aus PVC, was garantiert mehr aushält.



Der Lebensdauer der Pumpe sind 50°C Wassertemperatur auf jeden Fall  abträglich, auch wenn sie es aushält. Ähnliches gilt für die Schläuche -  die werden bei solchen Temperaturen sehr weich und knicken leicht ein. Bei Verwendung von Tüllen ohne Sicherung kommt nochdie Gefahr dazu, dass die Schläuche von den Tüllen rutschen. 
Aber was noch viel wichtiger ist: Wie soll man mit einem 50°C heißen  Kühlmedium vernünftig kühlen. Das ist absolut am Limit - da könnte man  auch gleich bei Lukü bleiben. 



Cey schrieb:


> Ultraleise Luftkühlung die 300W abführt will ich sehn


Ultraleise ist das natürlich nicht möglich, aber jeder Graka-Kühler auf Karten mit mehr als 300W Abwärme schafft das prinzipiell - aber eben mit Höllenlärm. 



Cey schrieb:


> PC-Komponenten vertragen nunmal andere Temperaturen als der Mensch ^^


Das schon - aber hohe Temperaturen gehen auf die Lebensdauer. Nebenbei erhöht sich auch noch der Stromverbrauch etwas, wenn die Kühlung schlecht ist.


----------



## steinschock (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn man so resistent ist sollte man nicht Fragen.

Ich hab die 4. Wakü und bin hier seit jahren aktiv, und du bist der erste mit solchen Wasser-Temps.
Ich kann die auch kaum glauben, 
da man schon sehr viel falsch machen muss um so extrem miese Temps zu haben. 



Aber du weißt das ja besser


----------



## Malkolm (3. Mai 2011)

Gibt es tatsächlich Karten mit einer Abwärme von 300W oder mehr?
Selbst die aktuellen Dual-GPU-Karten ziehen doch nur maximal 375W aus den Leitungen, und so mies kann der Wirkungsgrad doch eigentlich agrnicht sein oder?


----------



## rUdeBoy (3. Mai 2011)

@Malkom:
375W aus den Leitungen ziehen = 375W Abwärme  Da wird nichts in andere Energien außer Wärme umgewandelt.

@Topic:
Ich les das Thema seit Anfang, nach den ersten Antworten hatte ich aber keine Lust zu schreiben, weil eigentlich alles geklärt war.
Wenn der TE sich nicht belehren lassen will, soll er sehen wie sich höher Systemumgebung auf die Lebensdauer, vor allem der der Pumpe, auswirkt.
Mir wären 40°C im Frühling zu hoch, zumal das im Sommer noch nach oben geht um ein paar Grad.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (3. Mai 2011)

durch die höheren temps sollten sich doch auch weichmacher schneller aus den schläuchen auswaschen und diese spröde werden lassen, oder ?


----------



## McClaine (5. Mai 2011)

steinschock schrieb:


> Wenn man so resistent ist sollte man nicht Fragen.
> 
> Ich hab die 4. Wakü und bin hier seit jahren aktiv, und du bist der erste mit solchen Wasser-Temps.
> Ich kann die auch kaum glauben,
> ...



Seh ich genau so 






cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> durch die höheren temps sollten sich doch auch weichmacher schneller aus den schläuchen auswaschen und diese spröde werden lassen, oder ?



Richtig, arbeite zufällig im Kunststoffbereich. PVC ist von natur aus spröde und enthält Weichmacher und es lässt sich schon ab ca 100-110° umformen, dh das Gefüge ändert sich schon dermaßen, das es auseinander bricht, sich umformen lässt usw.
Und bei dauerhaften 50° auf den Schläuchen verändern sich besonders die eingebrachten Füllstoffe zuerst - Schlauch wird spröde und bricht, verliert konsistenz usw. Muss nicht innerhalb einers Jahres sein, aber auf jeden fall schneller als mit dauerhaften 30° im System.
Aber warum fragen wenn man es besser weiß oder? rofl Topic

Ich finds trotzdem Blödsinn. Mit Wakü will (ich) ein leises, stark kühlendes System haben, und bestimmt keine 50° im Sommer drauf haben. Da kann man gleich Lukü draufmachen, kühlt genauso und is billiger...


----------



## Uter (5. Mai 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Ich finds trotzdem Blödsinn. Mit Wakü will (ich) ein leises, stark kühlendes System haben, und bestimmt keine 50° im Sommer drauf haben. Da kann man gleich Lukü draufmachen, kühlt genauso und is billiger...


 Wie schließt du von den 50°C darauf, dass das System nicht leise ist? Wie schon geschrieben hatte ich für einen Passivtest auch mal kurz 50°C und ich finde eine Wakü, die akzeptable Temperaturen bringt und nahezu lautlos ist kann man nicht mit einer Lukü vergleichen, die 4 Lüfter mit 1000rpm benötigt um die selben Temps zu erreichen. 
Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber um knapp unter 50°C im Sommer werd ich auch nicht rum kommen... spätestens wenn die Temperaturen über 30°C gehen...

@ TE:
Glaub uns allen 50°C sind zu viel für den Dauerbetrieb, aber ich denke für ein paar Wochen im Sommer sollte es kein Problem sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> @ DAEF:
> 35°C? Das hab ich schon fast im idle bzw. da ist ja die Lufttemp. im Sommer höher...


 
Eheim Pumpen sind nunmal für den Aquarieneinsatz gedacht, da sind 35°C schon verdammt viel. Es ist leider nicht bekannt, ob höhere Temperaturen problematisch sind, oder ob Eheim sie nur nicht testet. (schlechte Erfahrungen mit höheren Temperaturen gibt es keine, aber viele Wakünutzer gehen eben so oder so nicht über 40°C. Laing gibt die DDC bis 60°C frei.
PVC Schläuche, die ich spontan finden konnte, waren alle für 60-70°C Einsatz zugelassen. (von vernünftiger Verlegung und Sicherung entbindet das natürlich nicht. Zumindest bei dünnen Schläuchen habe ich aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sie in warmen Zustand eher einen gleichmäßigen Bogen einnehmen, als kalt, somit dann weniger leicht knicken. Mag sein, dass das bei Wurstschläuchen anders ist, die dann unter dem Gewicht ihrer Füllung kollabieren)


----------



## McClaine (14. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:


> Wie schließt du von den 50°C darauf, dass das System nicht leise ist? Wie schon geschrieben hatte ich für einen Passivtest auch mal kurz 50°C und ich finde eine Wakü, die akzeptable Temperaturen bringt und nahezu lautlos ist kann man nicht mit einer Lukü vergleichen, die 4 Lüfter mit 1000rpm benötigt um die selben Temps zu erreichen.
> Ich weiß nicht wo du wohnst, aber um knapp unter 50°C im Sommer werd ich auch nicht rum kommen... spätestens wenn die Temperaturen über 30°C gehen...
> 
> @ TE:
> Glaub uns allen 50°C sind zu viel für den Dauerbetrieb, aber ich denke für ein paar Wochen im Sommer sollte es kein Problem sein.



Ich habe nichts beschlossen lieber Uter, ich habe erläutert was mir persönlich wichtig ist. Um gegen Sommerhitze und den daraus resultierenden (hohen) Temps, gehe ich zB mit erhöhung der Lüfterdrehzahl entgegen und da bleibt bei mir leider nichts mehr leise. Was du dagegen machst weiß ich nicht, aber legts ja anscheinend nicht so ein großen Wert auf kaltes Wasser wie ich 
Klar kann man ne Lukü net mit ner Wakü vergleichen, genauso stimme ich dir im letzten Satz überein. Sicherlich hat man gerade im Sommer minderstens 5-10°C mehr Wassertemp als Raumtemperatur, ergiebt dann (bei mir um die 30° im Zimmer) für mich um die 40° im Idle und 50° unter Last. Klar, paar Tage/ Wochen im Jahr macht das nichts aus, aber bitte, dauerhaft bei 40-50° rum zu gurken kann doch net war sein oder!? 

Is doch irgendwie logisch - umso kälter das Wasser umso kälter die Kühler, die Wärmeabgabe erfolgt schneller, kA wie es mit der Wärmeaufnahme des Wassers be hohen Temps is, aber eins is doch klar:
Hab ich 40° Wasser in die Kühler, werden sich die Temps der entsprechenden Hardware so bei 45° im Idle einpendeln.
Bei 50° Wasser werdens dann schon 55° und dann noch der wechsel auf Last...rofl, wo soll den die Wärme hin!?


----------



## Uter (14. Mai 2011)

Sollte nicht negativ klingen, aber für mich kam dein Post so rüber, als würdest du hohe Wassertemps mit hoher Lautstärke gleichsetzen.

2 meiner 3 Radilüfter kann ich nicht höher regeln (Enermax Everest per Sensor-Mod @ <500rpm (laufen bei 350rpm an, tolle Teile)). Den 3. (Multiframe) kann ich bis 1800rpm hochregeln, wenn die Lufttemp nicht extrem ist und ich nicht auf einer Lan bin läuft er immer <1000rpm, oft <700rpm. Die Wassertemperatur ist mir dabei egal solange sie nicht kritisch wird. Momentan ist sie bei angenehmer Körpertemperatur. 

Ich weiß nicht was du für Hardware hast, aber meine ist eher sparsam und deshalb liegt die Temperatur der Komponenten relativ nah an der Wassertemp. Deshalb kann ich auch hohe Wassertemps fahren ohne dass es kritisch wird. 
Wenn man verbrauchsstarke Komponenten hat benötigt man natürlich eine niedrigere Wassertemp, da das Delta Wasser - Komponente größer ist.


----------



## McClaine (14. Mai 2011)

Nene, hohe Temps= wenig Kühlung, sprich RPM etc 
Naja hab nen i920@ 3800MHz, genehmigt sich viel Vcore und geht schon knapp and die 70° auf den Kernen. Dann brauch ich bestimmt net mit 50° Wasser anfangen, bin dann aber ganz schnell an 80° (Prime, bei Games um die 60°) lol. 
Bei der GTX580 fehlt sich überhaupt nix, idle 34 im moment und unter Last hatte ich max 58°C.
Rampage 2 Extreme MB und Spawas komplett unter Wasser, will da also net unbedigt 60° drauf haben...
Aber back to Topic, wo isn der TE?!


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Nene, hohe Temps= wenig Kühlung, sprich RPM etc
> Naja hab nen i920@ 3800MHz, genehmigt sich viel Vcore und geht schon knapp and die 70° auf den Kernen. Dann brauch ich bestimmt net mit 50° Wasser anfangen, bin dann aber ganz schnell an 80° (Prime, bei Games um die 60°) lol.
> Bei der GTX580 fehlt sich überhaupt nix, idle 34 im moment und unter Last hatte ich max 58°C.
> Rampage 2 Extreme MB und Spawas komplett unter Wasser, will da also net unbedigt 60° drauf haben...
> Aber back to Topic, wo isn der TE?!



Guck dir an wie viele Beitraege er hat und du weisst es


----------



## McClaine (15. Mai 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Guck dir an wie viele Beitraege er hat und du weisst es


 
Huh? steh grad aufn Schlauch ^^


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

McClaine schrieb:
			
		

> Huh? steh grad aufn Schlauch ^^



Die meisten die so wenig Beitraege haben stellen eine Frage und melden sich in dem Thread/Forum nie wieder. Ich denke mal die haelfte aller angemeldeten User hier hat weniger als 20 Posts


----------



## Uter (15. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub du verwechselst Marktplatzpunkte mit Beiträgen.


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaub du verwechselst Marktplatzpunkte mit Beiträgen.



Eigentlich nicht es gibt so viele die sich wegen einer Frage hier registrieren und dann nie wieder was hier posten, die fallen nur eben deshslb nicht auf Eine Statistik dazu waere interessant...


----------



## Uter (15. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, aber die haben keine 526 Beiträge.


----------



## HAWX (15. Mai 2011)

Uter schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt, aber die haben keine 526 Beiträge.



Upps da hab ich doch glatt den Thread verwechselt Ich hatte einen TE mit 2 Posts im Kopf


----------



## P37E (20. Mai 2011)

hmm
schläuche gehen bei 100-110°C kaputt, auf spröde werden nach paar Jahren kann ich frühzeitig reagieren, zieht bei der kurzlebigkeit von pc komponenten nicht wirklich
ddc macht max 60°C

solange die komponenten wie cpu und grafikkarte nicht zu warm werden (persönlich setz ich mir bei i5-750  70°C als max und die Graka 75-80°C, (6970) hat man bei 50°C wassertemp immer noch 10°C Toleranz bis zu einem Maximum was der Pumpenhersteller für den Dauerbetrieb angibt. Und die sind bei so nem Produkt da sehr vorsichtig was das angeht. 

Spricht für mich also nix dagegen das ganze so günstig, (Radiatorfläche kostet) und leise (wofür fette Drehzahlen wenn es auch leise geht?) zu regeln, so dass man die 50°C beim Wasser nicht überschreitet, solange alle Komponenten stabil laufen.


----------



## McClaine (26. Mai 2011)

Was heisst den günstig?!
Was kaufst du denn lieber? Nen dual Radi für 40Eur oder nen Triple für 50?
Für mich ist einfach logisch, die Wassertemp so gering wie möglich zu halten. Klar kannste mit 50° dauerhaft laufen lassen, sprechen wir hier aber noch von "kühlen" oder heizen?! 

Wasserkühlung heisst für mich: effizienz
Klar kostet das Geld, aber wenn ich solche Temps hätte, würd ich gleich auf Lukü umsteigen, kommt dann billiger und ist effizienter als ne Standart Wakü für 400Eur 
Sicherlich machts der HW nichts aus, aber prinzipiell achte ich doch, gerade mit Wakü, darauf die Dinger kühl zu halten, vor allem wenn ich OC betreibe usw. Wenns nur um die Lautstärke geht machts ne Lukü auch.
Die aktuellen, dicken Eisenbatzen mit 140Lüfter hört man genauso wenig ^^


----------



## Malkolm (26. Mai 2011)

Was ist für dich denn effizient?


----------



## P37E (26. Mai 2011)

jo frag ich mich auch.

mit den gegebenen mitteln und dem platzangebot nen stabil laufenden rechner. Je mehr Kühlleistung man hat desto mehr OC kann ich betreiben so seh ich das.
Kann es hier nur nich mehr sehen wenn leute bei 40°C Wassertemp schon den Finger am Netzteilstecker haben. Die Komponenten sind dafür "freigegeben" so warm zu fahren


----------

